# Low hCG Success Stories? 14dpo and hCG is only 21.



## bunyhuny

Hi ladies. Anyone have any positive words to send my way? 

I just had my beta today at 9 days past a 5 day embryo transfer for IVF#3 (so 14dpo) and it was only 21. I had the same low hCG with my first IVF cycle last year, started low and not doubling (16 on 12 dpo, 22 on 16 dpo), then doubled correctly, then slowed again, and finally I ended up m/c'ing in my 10th week. 

I'm totally freaked out that I'm about to go through the same thing again, or that I'll go back for another draw in a couple days and find out it was a "chemical". 

Next blood draw is on Friday, but my symptoms have been going away the last few days, not getting stronger. :cry: I'm trying to remain hopeful that maybe one of my two embryos tried to implant and that one failed, and now the other is trying. 

I don't know. Rough day all around.


----------



## celestek89

Following as mine were only 65 at 11DPO, had more blood done today which will make me 14DPO. Fingers crossed everything is ok for you xox


----------



## bunyhuny

Good luck today, celeste. <3 I think 65 is considered about right for 11dpo. I hope you see a nice high number today!


----------



## dan-o

Mine were slightly higher 54 @ 12/13dpo accompanied by red spotting, but that was one of my successful pregnancies and resulting child now almost 3! Fingers tightly crossed for you xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, dan-o. <3 And congrats on your newest little sticky bean. I'm wishing you a very H&H9M.


----------



## BeautifulD

Surely it depends on when your beautiful little embie started to implant? 
if it didn't implant for a few days after transfer then that would explain the lower level...

Everything tightly crossed for you hun, I hope Fridays betas come back beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

With my current pregnancy, I had an hCG of 38 at 13dpo. I'm now 27 weeks and all is well. If baby didn't implant until a few days later, then that may explain your little bit low number. Hang in there and hopefully your next labs show a nice big increase.


----------



## bunyhuny

That you so much for all the support, ladies. You are right, it could just be late implantation. Does anyone know if late implantation is bad? I think I just figured I would have implanted earlier since one of my blasts was hatching at transfer (5AA) and the other one was 4AA. I felt pregnant for 2dp5dt until around 7dp5dt, but then that went away. The day of beta, I took an HPT (so there would be no surprises) and it was negative, so I figured for sure I was out. Now, 2 days later, I took another HPT and it is an obvious positive, so I am hoping that today's beta comes back much higher than Wednesday's. Results should be back in 3 hours. So nervous!

*celeste*- How did your beta go yesterday?


----------



## BeautifulD

Its good that you now have an obvious positive hun. Big :hugs: and everything crossed for you xx


----------



## bunyhuny

hCG = 67! U/S on Thursday!!


----------



## dan-o

Amazing news!!! :yipee:


----------



## BeautifulD

Brilliant news <3


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks! DH and I almost can't believe it! So excited!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dairymomma

With a jump like that, things are looking good. You more than doubled so perhaps baby was just being sneaky and snuggled in a day or two later than expected.


----------



## bunyhuny

So had another beta drawn yesterday. This is what I've gotten so far:

This Cycle:

14"dpo" ( 9dp5dt) = 21 
16"dpo" (11dp5dt) = 67 (29 hour doubling time)
20"dpo" (15dp5dt) = 298 (45 hour doubling time)

So my hCG is still low for the dpo, and the slow down is worrying me, but maybe that's just how it goes for me? Last pregnancy (m/c) I had the same slow down, and it happened at the same point in hCG level. This time, the rise started earlier though, so as far as dpo goes, I'm ahead of where I was then. 

M/C Cycle:

16"dpo" (11dp5dt) = 22
19"dpo" (14dp5dt) = 67 (29 hour doubling time)
23"dpo" (18dp5dt) = 478 (48 hour doubling time)
26"dpo" (21dp5dt) = 864 (84 hour doubling time) 

I don't know what I'm asking here. I guess I'm just worried that my numbers are still low, since last time I m/c'd and I just don't know how I'm going to be if that happens again. I go in on Friday for an ultrasound, and maybe another beta (depending on how u/s goes). 

I guess I need to remember that with my m/c I had bleeding the whole pregnancy which could have been due to not high enough progesterone supplementation (haven't had any bleeding yet this time and taking a high progesterone dose), and that the miscarriage didn't happen until I dropped my progesterone dose in the 10th week per doctor's orders (this time I'm staying not beginning to wean off the dose until somewhere between 12-16 weeks). I'm on aspirin, prednisone, and ascorutin (which strengthens capillaries to prevent bleeding) this time- and I wasn't on those last time. I'm monitoring my blood sugar and have made some significant changes in diet since apparently IVF messes with my glucose levels (which I didn't know and wasn't monitoring last time). And finally, I had better embryos transferred this time- a 4AA and a 5AA, whereas last time I had a 3AA.

At least I can say I'm doing everything to in my power to take care of my baby. Just hoping that everything works out this time.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Oh gee! I would not stress AT ALL I am pretty sure around 14DPO (I didn't know the exact day, and they just dated my pregnancy 5days later than I thought. So originally I thought 11 dpo. It was most likely 15) I was at 25 HCG! They were saying it was low and blah blah blah all doom and gloom! But it tripled every time almost. 14 days later my hcg was 24,587. Yesterday I saw my peanut and a heartbeat! All was well! :) don't stress this kinda thing. It will work out!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Dang! I didn't see the update. Sorry for the above post. So, not all women double every time. That's the first thing. It also depends on the time of day for the draws. The other thing is that as long as it goes up by 60 percent you're good. Your numbers aren't falling. I think you're good for right now. Just focus on their rise :)


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, Marla. Congrats on getting to see your little sticky bean! That's wonderful. How far along are you?

You're right- I need to focus on the rise. I think the fact that the doubling time is almost mirroring my m/c cycle is what totally freaked me out. I didn't realize until the most recent beta how messed up I still am over last pregnancy. I need to realize there are other things different this cycle from last. (Just update my last post to reflect the differences.) Thanks for the support, hunny. <3


----------



## gingmg

Buny- congrats!!!! I am so happy for you and praying for a sticky bean!!!!!!


----------



## bunyhuny

gingmg- Hi, lady!! Congrats to you, too! It's so good to see you! How are you feeling?


----------



## HopefulMarla

I totally understand why you're nervous. Your doubling time is good though! After four days you should have been at 268 and was at 298! Can't ask for more than that :) I had a miscarriage and an ectopic. I think the miscarriage was worse. Mine was really far along, and it haunts me. It's almost as if I could no longer envision myself 8 months pregnant, or holding a baby after the miscarriage. So as soon as I found out I was pregnant. I felt out before I even started. Yesterday I was 6 weeks and 6 days and when I saw my baby, and that little heartbeat I just knew that it was staying. Afterwards we had found out I was actually six weeks 1 day, and my first beginning low HCG really made sense! Follow your intuition. With my miscarriage, I just knew it wasn't meant to be (I was only 16. I am now 26). With this pregnancy it's just perfect. I knew two days before we conceived. I knew once we did. I just really have been following my gut. I have a good feeling about yours too! Maybe we lose things, so we know the actual value of them later :) I hope this helps. Just stuff I say to myself


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, Marla. I'm really sorry about your miscarriage and your ectopic. Lots and lots of love to you. 

Thank you for the advice- it really does help. I do believe that once this pregnancy goes past where I lost last pregnancy (10th week) that I will feel so much better. And if I don't have all the bleeding like I had last pregnancy I will feel so much better. Maybe hCG numbers are the same in doubling this time, but nothing else is the same. I feel so much healthier this time and I am really taking care of myself. Still, I haven't gotten to the point where I can accept that I'm pregnant yet. Trying to feel it, but I'm not there yet. Maybe u/s will make it more real.


----------



## bunyhuny

First ultrasound of the pregnancy tomorrow. 5w2d. Nervous! Did a set of HPT's today and all the brands are darker than they were a couple days ago, so I'm feeling positive. Just want to see the little gestational sac in the right place.


----------



## mirandala

Thank you for this post! I'm struggling right now with a similar issue- at 15dpo my beta was at 16 only. I'm waiting for my 17dpo test to come back and let me know if it's risen... fingers crossed!!!!!! Your numbers give me hope!


----------



## Kantny09

Hi ladies! Can I join in? This will be my first time posting in the First Trimester threads! I have had a miscarriage and a chemical pregnancy in the past. The chemical was actually last month. 

I got a positive HPT on Easter this past Sunday and 2 more this past Monday. I went in for blood work on Tuesday...which should be about 16dpo and my HCG came back at 119. I think this is on the low side of "normal" but not sure really. I went in this morning for more blood work and probably won't get the results until tomorrow. I am just waiting to see if it is doubling or not!

I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out for all of us!


----------



## Liz2014

Hello all, Im new to this forum. I had a miscarriage on March 17 at 5 weeks and I find myself pregnant again which is extraordinary however I find myself frightening about every little thing I feel. I had a first positive on 8dpo and FRER has been getting darker since then.

9dpo hcg 22
12dpo hcg 77
14dpo hcg 150.3

However clear blue still shows 1-2 weeks Im today 15dpo. Im a little bit scared. Any advice.


----------



## Kantny09

Liz2014 said:


> Hello all, Im new to this forum. I had a miscarriage on March 17 at 5 weeks and I find myself pregnant again which is extraordinary however I find myself frightening about every little thing I feel. I had a first positive on 8dpo and FRER has been getting darker since then.
> 
> 9dpo hcg 22
> 12dpo hcg 77
> 14dpo hcg 150.3
> 
> However clear blue still shows 1-2 weeks Im today 15dpo. Im a little bit scared. Any advice.

Hi Liz!! Looks like we are in the same boat! I took a Clearblue Digital on Monday (15dpo) and it also said 1-2 weeks. I did a little research and I found somewhere that this is how it reads:

HCG 50-200 - 1-2 weeks
HCG 200-1500 - 2-3 weeks
HCG 1500+ - 3+ weeks

So if that's the case then you are still on track. All that really matters is that your numbers are doubling every 2 daysish so I think you are looking good! When do you take another blood test?


----------



## Liz2014

Thank you for your reply!!! I take another blood test tomorrow. Im praying to God this time is a sticky bean. HOw about you?


----------



## bunyhuny

Hi everybody! :wave:

mirandala- When do you get you results back? FX'd for you! <3 <3 <3

Kantny09- Hey hun. I'm really sorry about your m/c and chemical. Lots and lots of hugs to you. Good luck with you results. Let us know how it goes. I only had 67 on 16 "dpo", and my doctor said it's low but should be fine. I hope so!

Liz2014- So sorry about your m/c. *hugs* Your numbers sound really strong this time and they're doubling great! I've got everything crossed for you! *baby dust!*

AFM- Getting late here, so about to head to bed. (DH and I have been in the Czech Republic since February for IVF.) Ultrasound in the AM. I really hope everything looks good. So nervous!!! If all goes well tomorrow, we'll be going back in for another u/s next week before heading back to the US on the 4th.


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for tomorrow hun!!


----------



## Kantny09

I took my second blood test today. I should have the results back tomorrow. If everything is rising the way it should then I probably wont go back until next Friday when they will do an ultrasound and hopefully hear a heartbeat! That would be AMAZING as I have never been far enough along to hear a heartbeat before! But it all depends on how my blood work today is. Praying for good news!!


----------



## Kantny09

bunyhuny said:


> Hi everybody! :wave:
> 
> mirandala- When do you get you results back? FX'd for you! <3 <3 <3
> 
> Kantny09- Hey hun. I'm really sorry about your m/c and chemical. Lots and lots of hugs to you. Good luck with you results. Let us know how it goes. I only had 67 on 16 "dpo", and my doctor said it's low but should be fine. I hope so!
> 
> Liz2014- So sorry about your m/c. *hugs* Your numbers sound really strong this time and they're doubling great! I've got everything crossed for you! *baby dust!*
> 
> AFM- Getting late here, so about to head to bed. (DH and I have been in the Czech Republic since February for IVF.) Ultrasound in the AM. I really hope everything looks good. So nervous!!! If all goes well tomorrow, we'll be going back in for another u/s next week before heading back to the US on the 4th.

Just curious...why did you got to the Czech Republic just for IVF?


----------



## Liz2014

Bunybuny - Thank you!!! 

Kantny - Best of luck for you! I hope I get to see my bean whenever I go for an ultrasound

Thank you all Im so glad I found this forum


----------



## mirandala

When I had my 17dpo beta yesterday they said results would be back on Monday... that seems sooooo late as that means they won't know if I need to test tomorrow. I decided I really don't want to wait that long so I've used requestatest.com and gone to labcorp for one today. They will have the numbers back to me tomorrow so I will have some idea. I am having cramping though so I really think I'm going to lose it. :( 

My thoughts are with you all! <3


----------



## gingmg

Buny- how did it go? Praying for a sticky bean for you.:hugs:


----------



## mirandala

I just had a call from the doctors and my beta went from 16 at 15 dpo to 26 at 17dpo. They have me going in every 48 hrs for betas until it reaches 1500 (or miscarries) and then an u/s to see if it is ectopic. I have pretty bad cramping and the spotting so I have a feeling it is going to be ectopic. :/


----------



## bunyhuny

Had 5w2d ultrasound this morning. RE couldn't find anything at all in my uterus or tubes. Nothing. Not even the sac. She ordered another beta (will hopefully have results today) and we go back in on Monday. Not feeling so good about any of it. :cry:

mirandala- I'm keeping you in my thoughts, hun. How did the requestatest thing work out? I've been looking for something like that. Would be good to know if it works well.

Kantny09- IVF in the Czech republic costs about $10,000-$15,000 less a cycle than in the US and has the same success rates.


----------



## dan-o

:hugs: I think it's probably because your hcg is still too low, don't they like it to be over 1500 or ideally 3000 to show everything on a scan?


----------



## bunyhuny

RE said it had to be over 600 to show the gestational sac- and it was 300 three days ago. :shrug:

Last pregnancy, we had an u/s when beta was 850 and could see the sac but nothing else.


----------



## Kantny09

Mirandala - I am praying for you hun that this is just a weird thing and everything continues to go up! Keep us posted on your betas.

bunyhuny - I agree with Dan-o that it is still too early. My doctor told me yesterday that your hcg level has to be over 2,000 to see anything on an ultrasound. Keep praying and keep us posted on the result of the beta!

AFM - my doctor called me this morning and my beta went from 119 on Tuesday to 340 yesterday! :happydance: I am not going back in until next Friday for a new OB appointment and an ultrasound. That should put me at 6 weeks exactly. I am trying not to be nervous and just be happy but its so hard. 

I pray for the best for everyone!


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, Kantny! :happydance:

AFM- Just talked to the lab and today's beta results are in. hCG beta = 777. I really hope you ladies are right and we will see something on Monday. Here are my betas so far:

14"dpo" ( 9dp5dt) = 21 
16"dpo" (11dp5dt) = 67 (29 hour doubling time)
20"dpo" (15dp5dt) = 298 (45 hour doubling time)
23"dpo" (18dp5dt) = 777 (53 hour doubling time)


----------



## Kantny09

bunyhuny - that's great news! Your levels are rising wonderfully! Just try to relax and let that little bean get settled in!


----------



## gingmg

Buny- my RE said they won't see anything until beta hcg over 1000. Hope it's just too early for you yet. Keep the faith.


----------



## bunyhuny

gingmg said:


> Buny- my RE said they won't see anything until beta hcg over 1000. Hope it's just too early for you yet. Keep the faith.

Thanks, ging. Last year we saw the sac at 840, so I really figured we would have seen _something_ today. Last year we had the ultrasound at 5w5d though, not 5w2d, so maybe it's just too early for my body and for the protocol I was on for IVF. I'm starting to wonder if the Decapeptyl trigger might be the reason for the low numbers/late implantation. (???)


----------



## HopefulMarla

Hi again! There's no no no way to see it with HCG that low. Mine were like 4000 I believe when I saw it. Are they trying to rule out ectopic now? Or?


----------



## mirandala

Oh my goodness I am so happy today! I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much but yay my hcg doubled! 

They are worried it is ectopic and have me going in for betas every 48hrs. They've marked them "STAT" aka emergency so the results come back asap and they can monitor it as I had really bad cramping and they are worried it is ectopic. 

I've gone from 
15 dpo 16
17dpo 26 (68.5 hr double) 
18dpo 35 
19dpo 67!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (yay!) (35.1 hr double!!!!) 

I put myself on a small dosage of progesterone cream on 17dpo. I wonder if that helped? 

Buny and ging- my docs won't scan me until I'm at 1500, even though they are worried about the potential for ectopic. There seems to be no actual standard.

Also- buny- the requestatest was GREAT. It was through the same lab that my doc uses and and much cheaper, only $39. The results came back in less than 24 hours. Totally recommend.


----------



## smileyfaces

Your beta's look good. Sorry the scan didn't show anything. Fingers crossed for next US x


----------



## bunyhuny

They're only doing my scans so early because I did IVF overseas and have to travel back to the US next Sunday. DH and I are moving as soon as we get back (he just got a new job in NYC), and I haven't been able to find a new OB/Gyn yet.


----------



## bunyhuny

mirandala- Good luck hun. That's a much better doubling time. I hope everything goes smoothly from here on out for both of us. These numbers are just so frustrating!

Marla- They saw it last year when hCG = 840-ish, so I thought they'd see something this time when hCG = 780. I guess it can vary a lot between women and pregnancies. I think if it gets to 4000 and they still don't see anything then that's when they're 100% sure there is a big problem. My RE was saying that the sac _usually_ become visible between 600 and 1500, but not before. I should be over 1500 tomorrow, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## MamaLa

I had a patient who had just stopped her nuva ring. And I think less than a week or two she had a BFP. Lol. Her hcg was very low, but kept rising, and 3 months later she's happily rocking her bump. Her and her husband are so happy its the cutest.


----------



## Kantny09

Good morning Ladies!

I am just checking in! I am praying for all of you that everything continues to go positively!

AFM-just playing the waiting game until my US on Friday. I actually have not had the urge to take anymore HPT's...even though I have a Clearblue digital with weeks estimator in my bathroom at home. I still have all the symptoms...boobs HURT, sooo tired, peeing about every two hours and hungry all the time. So I assume everything is fine. 

Keep me posted on how things progress for you ladies!!


----------



## bunyhuny

I went in for another ultrasound today (5w5d) and still nothing in my uterus and (thankfully) nothing in my tubes. My hCG is now up to 1811 from 777 on Friday (60 hour doubling time), and RE can't give me any answers. I've also been spotting and cramping since Friday even though I'm on 300mg of progesterone suppositories 3x a day. RE is having me back in for another u/s on Wednesday, and if there's nothing there then, she's going to take me off my meds so I can miscarry. 

When I went in for my appt, she said we should see at least a good size gestational sac by now and if not then most likely the pregnancy just isn't working correctly. After my scan, she said maybe part of the pregnancy kept growing but the baby never developed. By clinic policy, she has to wait until 6 weeks to diagnose the failed pregnancy, so we'll have another u/s on Wednesday. 

I spent the morning crying. I'm am trying to hold out hope that maybe both of the embryos implanted, so that really hCG is only like 900 for each of them and that's why we can't see anything yet. I don't know. This is really just so hard. We've dropped $40,000 on IVF in the last year for 3 IVF cycles and a frozen embryo cycle (6 embryos altogether), and it looks like we still aren't going to be getting a baby. This is just so hard.


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm so sorry to hear that xxx


----------



## mirandala

oh buny... sending you the biggest of hugs and empathy. I'm so glad you have nothing in your tubes, but I'm really hoping for you that next scan they see something in your uterus. <3 <3 <3 Keep us updated please. Seriously fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## gingmg

Buny-sending the biggest :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. I am so so so sorry you are going through this. I pray that it is too early and everything turns around. I am so sorry from the bottom of my heart that you have had such a long/ difficult road. :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Bunny, hope and pray the little fighters are there but you can't see them. The time is on your side. You are still early. By 6 weeks we should see something on u/s. Hope and pray.
Please check your estrogen levels. Too high levels are not good.
Sending you best wishes and lots of hugs:hugs:


----------



## Rhapsodi

Did they do a t/v us? If not maybe that would explain it. Praying for you!


----------



## Kantny09

bunyhuny-I am so sorry you are going through this. I am praying and praying that everything still turns out ok. I am curious about whether or not they did a t/v US as well. Let us know!


----------



## bunyhuny

Yes, it was t/v. RE couldn't find baby or figure out why I've been spotting red for four days. She saw a few tiny dark spots on my uterus and was unsure of what they were. Could be little pools of blood I guess? Maybe that's where the bleed is from?? hCG is still rising, so something is attached to my bloodstream somewhere. I'm just thankful we're not seeing anything in my tubes at this point. 

dov- OMG, girl! You got your BFP!! I am so, so, so happy for you!


----------



## MamaLa

:hugs:


----------



## HopefulMarla

Bunny- I don't want to give you false hope, but on mine the one dark spot ended up being a baby. I didn't see it for awhile, but it was there. The other dark spot ended up being a subchronic hemorrhage. They occur when implantation occurs, and was told 50 percent of women get them. They also are notorious in causing bleeding (the leading reason women get spotting). If there's no fluid, no cysts in the tube, and there's a few black spots. That's a really really good sign! I'm a premed student. I don't know everything, but I've worked in a lot of hospitals. Doctors are wrong and jump the gun ALL the time. Even if your last pregnany showed at 800 HCG, does not mean this one will. I can tell you, the good OBs won't even do an ultrasound until at least 2000 HCG, because it worries the mother for no reason. Now, I could be completely wrong, but I hope this could give you a little faith. It is teeny tiny in there. A tilted uterus could be the cause. The doctor getting caught in a weird spot. I mean anything. I would assume those spots are gonna be at least one baby, and maybe a hemmorage, and the machine is just not good enough to see it. Have faith honey :)


----------



## bunyhuny

*Marla-* Thank you so much for saying that. <3 :hugs: I'm trying to stay hopeful. As long as hCG is continuing to climb correctly, I don't know if I want to stop my meds. My RE wants me to stop them if she doesn't see anything tomorrow since DH and I are heading back to the US on Sunday, but if my hCG is still rising the right way, I don't know if I'm comfortable with that. I think I might tell my RE I want to see what might develop and schedule an OB appt in the US for around 8 weeks. I'm not sure. I guess I'll have more information at my disposal tomorrow. 

*mirandala- *How did things go with requestatest? I may need to have my hCG checked when I get back to the US and I'm not going to be able to get into the OB/Gyn immediately since DH and I are moving to another state as soon as we get back. Would you recommend using requestatest?


----------



## HopefulMarla

Bunny- I think that's totally reasonable. The only thing that would be scary is a chance of ectopic pregnancy. Even though it's a good sign when nothing is seen in the tube on ultrasound. It also I rare to see anything, even if there was something. The caveat to that is that if there was bleeding, and it was ectopic, then there should be an indication of free fluid somewhere. So. I would give that a little thought, but honestly I wouldn't weigh my decision entirely on that. Especially without pain. The bleeding with increase in HCG is such a good sign. I just know it's most likely gonna be okay!!!!!! I'm sending positive thoughts your way :)


----------



## Rhapsodi

I like your plan to see what happens and get a us at 8w in the US. If it were to be ectopic I think you would have much more bleeding and pain. If that were to happen obviously go straight to the ER. I have had spotting bleeding a few times through out with mild cramping and baby is fine. I think it was from progesterone suppositories irritating things. 

I'm still praying all is well for you!


----------



## bunyhuny

Marla- Yeah, no pain or anything. Feeling totally fine- a little nausea, sore bb's, fatigue, and constipation (not fun!), but that's about it. No pain in my uterus or ovaries. Hopefully we'll just see something tomorrow and the worry will be over. I wouldn't think the chance of ectopic is very high. We had an ultrasound guided transfer and I could see on the ultrasound exactly where the doctor put the embryos- though I guess the embryos can migrate elsewhere 1% of the time? Do you know if ectopic has much in the way of symptoms? Doctor doesn't seem worried about ectopic, she thinks the embryo is intrauterine but probably isn't growing correctly.

I've had spotting since Friday, and had some light cramps then, but no cramps at all in a couple days. Just spotting pink/red when I wipe. Same happened last pregnancy. I had spotting from about 20dpo until I miscarried at 9-10 weeks, but in that pregnancy, we'd seen something on the u/s by now, even though hCG was lower. (I don't think the miscarriage was due to the spotting though. I'm guessing maybe I'm just a bleeder when I'm pregnant. (???) )


----------



## mirandala

Buny- requestatest was GREAT! I completely recommend it. I ordered it online and within an hour was at the lab having my beta drawn, and less than 24 hours later I had an email saying my results were ready. I went into the website and downloaded them and it was just that easy! It was super cheap and just really great. It was actually through the same lab my doctor's office uses so I knew there would be consistency there too. It was only $39 too which is so much cheaper than directly through my doc's office. 
Keep us updated on how it goes tomorrow buny. <3 fx'd for you.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Bunny- You can have a chance of ectopic pregnancy with IVF, but I don't think it's very high. It's one of those things that CAN happen. My facts may be a little off but in like 60 percent of women, if not more, hcg doesn't double. So, most times it presents weird in BETA testing, but not always. A lot of women get shoulder pain, or one sided pain. I've had it, and had nothing but spotting. Spotting is a sign, but usually after spotting the tube is expanded, and you could see fluid. So you SHOULD be able to see it. Mmmm also it just wouldn't really make sense that they're not considering ectopic, but not finding an intrauterine pregnancy. The sac just doesn't not show up. There could be no yolk sac, or fetal pole, no embryo. But not just no empty sac whatsoever. They can grow with or without an embryo. What I'm trying to say is, I think the doctor is worrying you for nothing, I really do. Of there's no sac whatsoever I would talk to her about that, because unless it's ectopic I'm almost positive there should at least be an empty sac. Which means you would just be too early to see anything. Or it could be twins.


----------



## bunyhuny

*Marla-* So since I had spotting since Friday, it should have been visible on ultrasound on Monday if it was in my tubes, yeah? Maybe that's why she isn't worried? I could see my tubes on the u/s and they're definitely still all small and narrow. Spotting also started this pregnancy exactly the same time is started last pregnancy, though it is heavier this time.

I think DH and I are hoping that it's twins that implanted late. I had a Decapeptyl trigger, which is known to cause lining issues, so I guess that could lead to late implantation? That would explain not seeing anything when hCG = 1811. From the information I've found, 80% of pregnancies can be seen on ultrasound when the hCG per gestation >1500, and 91% can be seen when hCG per gestation is >2000. If we have two in there, 1800 would only be around 900 each on Monday, but should be up to 1500 each tomorrow, and surely over 2500 each by Saturday.

I just hope we see something tomorrow so I can stop going over all the possible scenarios in my head!


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, mirandala! That is such an easy way to do things. I am bookmarking them now. How did you find requestatest?


----------



## HopefulMarla

Bunny: HCG really can only be looked at in terms of its ratio every two days to prove a viable pregnancy. Everyone's HCG is very different. The reason they say that at 1500+ HCG you should see the sac is because most women are around 4 1/2 to 5 weeks in that range during that range, Not every woman is the same. I couldn't see mine until after 4,000 and it turned out I just implanted and ovulated late, and had high HCG. So if it's twins, that would make a lot of sense! I bet what the doctor is thinking is when the bleeding started you miscarried, and she's waiting for the numbers to drop. Because if there's no proof of intrauterine pregnancy, but numbers are doubling it means only one of two things. It's two early, or it's ectopic. Unless there's something rare I haven't learned about, but I don't think so haha. So she's just off base. Idk why, but it irritates me that she kinda scared you like that! I mean. There should be an empty sac if it's not ectopic. I just know it lol. I've actually been researching it today, because I'm really curious as to why she told you that!!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Oh! And in regards to what you should see on the ultrasound. That's hard to say. I would think with that many days of bleeding it would of had to rupture. That's not for sure, but like anything else in medicine. It's UNLIKELY to bleed for 4-5 days and your tube not have ruptured! 

I bet you'll see something. If you don't. Ask about ectopic, check HCG, and wait a week. If it's not ectopic. At least wait until an empty sac is visible!! Friggin doctors. So rushy.


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, lady. I really appreciate it. 

She told me that sometimes the placenta starts to grow, but nothing else does and that's when hCG rises but you never find anything on ultrasound. At least, that seemed to be what she was saying? She did say there is still a chance that there could be a normal pregnancy, so I think that is why I'm still on meds right now. There's a little bit of a language barrier sometimes. I had bleeding all through my last pregnancy, so she said she thinks that's just how my body responds to pregnancy hormones. :shrug: It's all kinds of confusing, and I can never get a straight answer out of her about anything. Luckily, if this cycle doesn't work, DH just got a new job in NYC that provides $30,000 (lifetime) of IVF insurance, so we'll be able to stay local for the next round.


----------



## Liz2014

Hello ladies my bhcg last Friday were 351 up from 150 Wednesday. Today went to my OBGyn and he did an ultrasound only saw a black spot and the corpus lutetium cyst my hug today if doubling correctly should be around 1400 but my Dr didn't give me much hope just to return in 2 weeks. Im hoping for the best and very afraid if the worst happens. :-(


----------



## HopefulMarla

Bunny- I really think this is a language barrier, because from what I know she is telling you things that are not exactly accurate. It may just be a bad understanding of it. I guess you will see tomorrow, and it will be better to have some resolution. Seeing a doctor in the states will be a good idea!!! Haha

Liz- how long in-between tests?


----------



## Liz2014

HopefulMarla said:


> Bunny- I really think this is a language barrier, because from what I know she is telling you things that are not exactly accurate. It may just be a bad understanding of it. I guess you will see tomorrow, and it will be better to have some resolution. Seeing a doctor in the states will be a good idea!!! Haha
> 
> Liz- how long in-between tests?

48 hours!


----------



## bunyhuny

Marla- I think what she was saying is that the progesterone I'm taking is making it so my lining can't shed, so it the pregnancy isn't developing right, it can still remain there producing hCG because my body literally cannot get rid of it. I'm not sure how it all works, but I think that usually if hCG is too low for where it is supposed to be that the body naturally has a chemical pregnancy since the corpus luteum dies and stops producing progesterone. Since I'm supplementing with 900mg a day of progesterone, my body can't eject the pregnancy even if it is supposed to. I think that's what she meant by sometimes hCG rises (in IVF pregnancies) without a gestational sac ever forming. I don't think that it can happen in non-IVF pregnancies. At least, that seems to be the gist of it. (???) And, yes, I am so happy we're going to be able to see a doctor in the US. We never would have done IVF overseas had we been able to afford US IVF- and now we can!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Liz- 1400 Really can be WAY to early to see anything. There's so many barriers. On the up sign. A corpus luteum cyst is SUCH a good sign!!! Seriously. It's the thing that produces the progesterone during the pregnancy. I really think that it's okay. Just too early to see anything. I would call back, and try to get an appointment in a week! A week is long enough. Just explain that you're scared :) Hope that helps!


----------



## Liz2014

HopefulMarla said:


> Liz- 1400 Really can be WAY to early to see anything. There's so many barriers. On the up sign. A corpus luteum cyst is SUCH a good sign!!! Seriously. It's the thing that produces the progesterone during the pregnancy. I really think that it's okay. Just too early to see anything. I would call back, and try to get an appointment in a week! A week is long enough. Just explain that you're scared :) Hope that helps!

Thank you uh so much hopefulMarla!! Made me feel better God bless you! I'll be praying for all of us!,,


----------



## HopefulMarla

Anytime hun :)


----------



## mirandala

I just had my yesterday levels back! 


15 dpo 4/20 = 16
17 dpo 4/23 = 26
18 dpo 4/24 = 36
19 dpo 4/25 = 67
22 dpo 4/28 = 384 
(this was a weekend so they tested fri and mon, hence the 3 day gap)

So that's a very healthy rise- with a double in 28 hrs. I don't really know what to think- the numbers are still very low, but have gone from doubling every 68 or so hrs to every 28 hrs. Maybe I was just slow to start? They will do the ultrasound at 1500, which at this rate could be early next week. 
I haven't heard of numbers starting so low and slowly and then speeding up so quickly- has anyone else? Often people say if the numbers are rising like that it could be multiples, but they are still so low and that seems unlikely. Thoughts?


----------



## HopefulMarla

Mine did the same exact thing! It's going up faster, because the number is higher :) multiples isn't usually indicated by HCG. Some times it can, but not usually. Mine were 130,000 in the 6th week and only have one :)


----------



## bunyhuny

Well, it's ectopic. Just got to hospital after going in for ultrasound at our RE's clinic. The nurse just drew blood and as soon as the results get back, I go into surgery to have my left tube removed. Been crying since they told me. It's so sad. We finally saw our baby on ultrasound, and now we have to say goodbye.


----------



## dan-o

Omg I'm so sorry :( I wasn't expecting that as an update at all, you poor thing. Sending massive :hug:


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh my word I'm so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## HopefulMarla

Bunny: Man oh man. I am so so so sorry!!! :( I was really hoping it wasn't that. I know you must be really scared right now. I hope you feel better honey.


----------



## Kantny09

Bunyhuny - I am so so very sorry. This is not the update I was expecting either. MY thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## mirandala

oh buny I can't even imagine how you are feeling right now. I am so so sorry to hear that. I am sending you the biggest hugs and love <3 <3 <3


----------



## gingmg

Buny- I am sooooooo sorry for your loss. Sending you big hugs and prayers for healing.


----------



## Rhapsodi

So sorry. My heart breaks for you. My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## bunyhuny

Thank you all for the kind words and support. Surgery went well and I should be released on Friday, flying back to the US on Sunday. I will update more when I'm feeling better. I hope all of you had a beautiful day and I'll talk to you soon. <3 Please keep my little angel baby in your thoughts tonight, just to give him or her a moment of love. Saying goodbye is so hard.


----------



## pandi77

So sorry sweetie. Keep your chin up and remember losing a tube doesn't count you out. Keeping you in my thoughts and here for you if you have any questions about post surgery or hopping back on the ttc wagon when your ready :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

:hugs:
It is not fair:nope:
I am very sorry, bunny


----------



## Liz2014

Buny Im soooo sorry for your loss. :nope:

Yesterday I had done my progesterone level at it was 17 from 27, I called my Dr. and his answer was well that means you are not pregnant it killed me. Today Im just devastated

I went and had my bhcg repeated today 
4/19/14 bhcg 22
4/21/14 bhcg 77 progesterone 42.3
4/23/14 bhcg 150.3
4/25/14 bhcg 351 with progesterone 27
4/30/14 progesterone only cause lab made a mistake with bhcg 17.3
5/01/14 bhcg 1615 im pending progesterone level today 

I have not stopped crying what do you guys think?


----------



## Kantny09

Liz - I cannot believe your doctor told you that! If I were you I would call them ASAP and demand progesterone supplements! And I would also see a new doctor! Your HCG levels are rising perfectly and even with a progesterone level of 17 you are ok. It is not great which is why I would take supplements...but it is definitely not horrible! Please please please call and get a second opinion from someone and get on supplements as soon as possible!


----------



## Liz2014

Thank you soooooooooo much. God bless you all. Im changing Drs have an appoitment Tuesday meanwhile will be taking prometrium 100mg Daily and vaginal suppositories. Thank you from my heart for your answer, you have given me hope


----------



## bunyhuny

I agree! If your hCG is rising but your progesterone is struggling, you just need progesterone support. I am really glad you're going to see a different doctor!

AFM- I was released from hospital today. DH and I had a really rough time of it and had to deal with horrible, terrible nurses and a totally non-caring doctor. My RE did not send me to the hospital that deals with foreigners and instead sent me to the one that is not set up to handle non-Czech folks at all. In fact, they were angry that I was there from the moment I walked in the door. It was an absolute nightmare from start to finish. Not a single person said they were sorry I lost my baby, and one nurse bordered on physically abusive. 

Thankfully, I'm past all that now, in a hotel, and very ready to go back to the US on Sunday. I have an appt with my OB/Gyn on Tuesday to have my incisions checked and stitches removes. DH and I move to NYC on Wednesday and will be setting up an intake with a new OB/Gyn and a new RE as soon as we get settled in. For now, AF seems like she's on her way and I'm ready to get this over with. RE said I can go into a frozen embryo transfer cycle in June if I'm mentally ready for it. We'll see. I want to give my body a break after doing back to back to back FET/IVF/IVF.


----------



## pandi77

That sounds awful buny...I hope you recovery and move go well and you are bale to ttc straight away.


----------



## mirandala

Buny all my thoughts are with you. Your strength is inspiring. Sending you lots of love.


----------



## Kantny09

So I went in for my first scan at what I thought was 6 weeks. The nurse practitioner did an ultrasound in the exam room and couldn't see anything at all. She said she would make sure they squeezed me in right away across the hall for a full ultrasound where they have better equipment. She said basically we would be looking for an ectopic or molar pregnancy. 

I went across the hall and the ultrasound tech asked me if I had regular periods as she was "looking around" I told her no...not at all and that I was diagnosed with PCOS. She said well that explains it...you are not 6 weeks, looks like you are spot on for 5 weeks. She showed me and DH the gestational sac and the yolk sac! I was prepared to leave their office devastated but we got new hope! I go back in a week from Monday for another ultrasound!

This is the farthest I have gotten with any of my pregnancies so I am so happy! :happydance:


----------



## Liz2014

Im expecting the worse

I went and had my bhcg repeated today 
4/19/14 bhcg 22
4/21/14 bhcg 77 progesterone 42.3
4/23/14 bhcg 150.3
4/25/14 bhcg 351 with progesterone 27
4/30/14 progesterone only cause lab made a mistake with bhcg 17.3
5/01/14 bhcg 1615 im pending progesterone level today 
5/6/14. Bhcg 3514 on crinone suppositories 

Cant help to feel desperate, confused and sad


----------



## Kantny09

Liz2014 said:


> Im expecting the worse
> 
> I went and had my bhcg repeated today
> 4/19/14 bhcg 22
> 4/21/14 bhcg 77 progesterone 42.3
> 4/23/14 bhcg 150.3
> 4/25/14 bhcg 351 with progesterone 27
> 4/30/14 progesterone only cause lab made a mistake with bhcg 17.3
> 5/01/14 bhcg 1615 im pending progesterone level today
> 5/6/14. Bhcg 3514 on crinone suppositories
> 
> Cant help to feel desperate, confused and sad

Have you had any ultrasounds yet? Seems like they should have done one by now.


----------



## Liz2014

US is for next week :(


----------



## mirandala

buny- how are you doing? My thoughts are with you. I hope the move goes smoothly. 

My update: Had an ultrasound at the weekend. They couldn't see anything. My levels have risen to 3100 as of Monday. If they aren't at 6000 today they are going to give me methatrexate to terminate the pregnancy as "even if it isn't ectopic it isn't a healthy pregnancy." If they are at 6000 today they will give me another u/s and if it is in the uterus they will leave it. My levels have been all over the place, taking anywhere from 28 hrs-70+ hours to double so I really don't know what to expect today. I'm going in for my blood test as late as possible so fingers crossed. I guess I'll know in the next couple of days.... 

Anyway- hope everyone else is doing well. Liz good luck with your U/S.

Edit to add: This pregnancy was diagnosed with as ectopic and treated with methotrexate.


----------



## Kantny09

What day? Keeping my fingers crossed that everything turns out ok. What have your progesterone levels been since starting the supplements?


----------



## Liz2014

The US is the 14th, my progesterone level remains the same 17.3. Thank you so much


----------



## Liz2014

I had a scan done today

im almost sure I ovulated between April 6-8, (mind you I never had a menstrual period after my miscarriage in March 17) which is roughly 4 weeks ago

US showed an empty sac measuring approximately 4 weeks 3 days, the OB-GYN said is an early pregnancy what do you ladies think, do I have hope?


----------



## Kantny09

Liz-our dates are pretty similar. I had a chemical on March 21...pretty sure I ovulated on April 6 and got a bfp before having another cycle. I went for my first scan last Friday at what should have been 6 weeks and they saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac and measured me at 4 weeks and 5 days. It's possible we just got the dates wrong. When do you go for another scan?


----------



## Liz2014

Next week I go for another scan


----------



## mirandala

Hi all-

for those who may have been following my journey on this board... I've been diagnosed with ectopic and given methotrexate. It will be a few months before I am allowed to ttc again. 

Good luck, all, with your journeys!


----------



## Kantny09

Mirandala- I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of prayers and hugs!


----------



## Montez2013

So about 2 years ago I searched the internet over and over for positive outcomes with low HCG 14 dpo with IVF. I was told that day not viable and stop my progesterone, which I did with last pregnancy b/c my level was low and ltr 2 months found out I actually was pregnant but I passed the baby b/c I stopped my progesterone. I was so devastated this would be my 3rd miscarriage. Accompanied with a high FSH was sad. For some reason I kept chking my HCG and they kept going up but my doc still tell me it is a chemical pregnancy and now I watch my little girl hide under a cover. So I just wanted to share my story high FSH over 35, 2 miscarriages very very low HCG and my little girl now is her. I hope this may help someone who may be going through what I was.


----------

